# Now this is some interesting training...



## Makalakumu (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.tangsookarate.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=37

Yikes!  What do you think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 14, 2007)

Well I have seen this trick perfomed a dozen or so times and the only truth in the video is that you have to have a strong mind to do it.  Really anybody can as long as their mentally set to do it.  To me it is not that impressive and yet Master Giacobbe is a good martial artist from all acounts and well known as a very good teacher. (this is what I have heard as I have never met him)


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 14, 2007)

1) I've seen the spikes and water buckets trick done; one of the masters in the ITF did it in an exhibition at a tournament last year. As has been said, it's really just focus, and careful going. That was an awfully thick patch of skin he chose, and for a reason.

2) Standing or walking across knives is no trick at all; just don't slide. Blades like that don't cut by pressure; they cut by drawing. So long as he didn't slide his feet lengthwise along the blade, no way he'd get cut.

3) Props to his dentist on the weight, though...that's gotta be rough.

It's impressive, and I certainly wouldn't want to try doing that myself, but it's nothing so supernatural as they made it out to be on televison. Did the announcer really say 3,000 years for TSD's age? He made it sound like some mystic art. And the way they recast hyung as "ways to get in touch with nature" is ridiculous. All in all, I was underwhelmed.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 14, 2007)

well the hyung performance was impressive ;-)
--josh


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 14, 2007)

Chizikunbo said:


> well the hyung performance was impressive ;-)
> --josh


 
& BTW I was impressed with the pins in the neck trick done by GM Joo Bang Lee, the arms, not so much..you all need to look up his 1970's or so spot on TV on the WHRDA website...he gets run over by a car and such as well..
--josh


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 14, 2007)

It's always impressive to see such things (I wouldn't do it!) and I admire the corage these people but this isn't martial arts, this is just showing off.

Take a look at this next guy. He doesn't seem to be a student of some ancient art or have some mistical training and if you pay attention you will see that he is not even meditating.





 
But still impressive stuff!


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 15, 2007)

Nemesis said:


> It's always impressive to see such things (I wouldn't do it!) and I admire the corage these people but this isn't martial arts, this is just showing off.
> 
> Take a look at this next guy. He doesn't seem to be a student of some ancient art or have some mistical training and if you pay attention you will see that he is not even meditating.
> 
> ...



That guy just looks like a nutjob...owch. Just goes to show tolerance for pain (or just plain stupidity) can go a long way and look impressive.


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 16, 2007)

How does one figure out that they can do something like that?

Do you practice?  What happens if you screw up?


----------

